# Drag Sled Layout Blind



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

There is a thread about this, but it's several years old, and it seemed back then there were no products answering my question, so I'm going to throw it out once more to see if I can get any good feedback.

I was just about to buy a sled to drag my decoys out in when I'm not hunting out of a boat (and to double as a sled to drag out a deer when I'm hunting by myself), and I thought how nice it would be if the sled could double as a layout blind. Then I looked around for them, and the only product out there that matched up was the Beavertail Predator Blind. It's pretty darn slick, it's essentially a sled that you can sit in comfortably (with a dog), and it floats nicely, and you can buy either a camo or white/snow cover for it. Here's the rub: the darn thing apparently costs $250 for the sled, and another $380 per cover. I know this is an expensive hobby, but I just can't justify spending $600 on a layout blind setup even if it doubles as a drag sled. Darn thing is pretty slick though. 

In any event, I sure do like the idea of a drag sled doubling as a layout blind. I was thinking about buying a large enough sled (they run around $80), and doing my own thing with camo netting and/or grass so it can double as a layout blind, but if any of you know of any companies other than Beavertail that make something like this, please let me know!


----------



## cronkdre (Sep 11, 2012)

I'd buy a big jet sled and strap a layout blind to it before I spent $600 on something like that. And it would cost way less.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

cronkdre said:


> I'd buy a big jet sled and strap a layout blind to it before I spent $600 on something like that. And it would cost way less.


Yup...compared to an xl jet sled...the beaver tail is heavy. I'd say the jet sled is one of the most versatile things i own.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Use the sled to drag in gear and buy one of the layout blinds that can be backpacked in. 

http://www.fabrand.com/products/blinds/one-shot-blind/realtree-max-4/


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

GoneFishin said:


> Use the sled to drag in gear and buy one of the layout blinds that can be backpacked in.


That's what I was going to suggest too. The back pack blinds are basically a padded and angled back rest with a cover/blanket with stubble straps to cover up with. Should do the trick and still be light and packable. My only concern would be if the cover/blanket would be wide enough to cover the sled, but that could always be dealt with in other ways too.

I might have to give this a shot myself. :idea:


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

You may be interested in a Sanford Gunning Box:

http://www.njwa.org/Old/gunningboxplans.htm

This link shows two that I built several years ago. 

http://duckboats.net.nmsrv.com/specs/images/sanfordbox.jpg

I now use it as a sled for dragging decoys into managed areas.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

All good stuff, much appreciated guys. To avoid dropping $600 on that Beavertail setup, I figured my best bet was something like a jetsled rigged up with cover or a compact layout, I just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing some other product like the Beavertail that was cheaper. 

Thanks again to all you guys.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

I've drug sleds across every type of terrain in the Midwest and without a doubt, it pretty much sucks to pull a heavy sled anywhere. The result: I bought a utility wagon with big, fat tires that pulls like a dream. I got it at Menards...and the only thing I had to do to it was lengthen the handle. 

No, I can't lay in it, and no..it doesn't float, but yes...it is a MUCH easier way to get stuff out into the field or down the beach than dragging a sled. 

I have two sleds that I use when the snow is deep, and to both of them I have screwed cross country skis to the bottom, with 2" blocks between the ski and sled to give it some height. I bought the sleds at Menards. 

Waterfowler83 showed me the way on both items. I hate dragging stuff...especially since I always have to hunt WAY OVER THERE...


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

BFG said:


> I've drug sleds across every type of terrain in the Midwest and without a doubt, it pretty much sucks to pull a heavy sled anywhere. The result: I bought a utility wagon with big, fat tires that pulls like a dream. I got it at Menards...and the only thing I had to do to it was lengthen the handle.
> 
> No, I can't lay in it, and no..it doesn't float, but yes...it is a MUCH easier way to get stuff out into the field or down the beach than dragging a sled.
> 
> ...


Right! Sled for snow, wagon/cart for no snow

Like BFG said the utility cart/wagon is nice for pretty much anything except snow (chisel plowed corn can be tough if you don't have someone helping). I can put guns, blind bags, and mojos in the wagon. Then I strap my layout blinds on top (bungee cords work nice for keeping them strapped down). Then on top of them I can fit 3 dozen FB mallards in bags and 6-10 dz silos (again strapped down with bungee cords). One trip and you are done!


----------

